# 2008 APA line up is here...



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

APA Innovations Inc has released their 2008 line-up! The Black Mamba X1 and X2 returns with an updated riser and even more speed than last year, 355 and 342 fps respectively. There is also a new Mamba, the Black mamba XL. Built for the competetion archer, this baby is 37 1/2" long and has 8" of brace height and produces 328 fps. For single cam lovers there is the Viper, a short compact power house with absolutely no hand shock or vibration, with 318 fps. The Boa is the fastest single cam APA has ever produced at 328 fps and 6 3/4" brace height. And finally the Python X is an updated version of last years Python with more brace height, greater axle length and very respectable speeds of 315 fps. 

The APA web site will be updated later this month, but in the mean time you can call 1-866-353-7378 and get all the info you need.


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

updated riser......sounds pretty cool. :darkbeer:


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Thank you APA! I've been waiting patiently. Mamba XL sounds just about right.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Wonder if they added an MP3 player to the riser this year......:tongue:


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Crashman said:


> APA Innovations Inc has released their 2008 line-up! The Black Mamba X1 and X2 returns with an updated riser and even more speed than last year, 355 and 342 fps respectively. There is also a new Mamba, the Black mamba XL. Built for the competetion archer, this baby is 37 1/2" long and has 8" of brace height and produces 328 fps. For single cam lovers there is the Viper, a short compact power house with absolutely no hand shock or vibration, with 318 fps. The Boa is the fastest single cam APA has ever produced at 328 fps and 6 3/4" brace height. And finally the Python X is an updated version of last years Python with more brace height, greater axle length and very respectable speeds of 315 fps.
> 
> The APA web site will be updated later this month, but in the mean time you can call 1-866-353-7378 and get all the info you need.


Sounds like a great lineup Peter! :wink:


----------



## kruizenga1985 (Jan 2, 2007)

*???*

Do you guys know if ther is anyone that carries APA in Mich. Would love to soot one in the market for a new bow this year and would like tom shoot everything.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

http://www.apaarchery.com/dealers.html

Check out the link for dealers in Michigan. The new models should be ready for shipping by the end of the month.

Thanks Joe!


----------



## Swiper (Aug 31, 2004)

There are no dealers in NJ. Shame would like to shoot one.:sad:


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

The heck with them funny looking bows, I wanna know who the hottie is on thier webpage.:tongue::wink: http://www.apaarchery.com/index.html



Just kidding (about the funny looking bow part), they have some interesting bows to say the least, I'd like to shoot one sometime.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

on the dealers page for north dakota u guys spelled scheels wrong u guys spelled it sheels it should be scheels


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Eventhough I've always liked the riser on the APA, I'd like to see it a little more streamlined. Hopefully this is all they done, and not got rid of the handle completely.


----------



## DWK5150 (Oct 29, 2007)

I want to try a black mamba but i cant find a dealer in my area that has any.


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

will any "PICS" of the new line-up be out in advance of any ordering ???

any "PICS" ??? just wondering


----------



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

The lady on the website is the owners wife if memory serves me right, nice people to meet and talk with.

later
jkeiffer


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Yes pics will be up on the web page soon. And yes the 'hottie' is the owners wife, absolutely fantastic lady! 

The riser was streamlined quite a bit, dropped about 3 ounces I think. And yes we kept the handle with a few minor changes. The biggest change comes on the short riser (which is used for the Mamba X1, X2, Viper, and Boa), but I will have to let the pictures do the talking for this one!


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh man, this is sounding sweet!!!


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Who's doing the strings this year? Still Vapor Trail?
What about target colours?


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

they are some sweet looking bows! I almost expected something a little faster than 355, but that is still smoking!


----------



## Top Pin Archery (Apr 5, 2006)

*Can't wait*

The one thing I didnt like about the previous APA's was the looks of the handle, looked out of place a little (I love the idea tho). The 08 bows sound VERY tempting. I would love to shoot one...


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Has the BH on the X1 and X2 changed?


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

TOOL said:


> Has the BH on the X1 and X2 changed?


I believe each bow has 1/4" more BH.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

better and better.


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Apa Line Up*

HEY CAN'T WAIT TO GET MINE:darkbeer:


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Please confirm this with the factory, but from what I have heard, strings are Scorpion, and there will be a new red target colour, including the current blue flame and black.


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Got any pics? And will they have any super light hunting dampeners/stabs for 08?:tongue:

JIM


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Crashman said:


> Please confirm this with the factory, but from what I have heard, strings are Scorpion, and there will be a new red target colour, including the current blue flame and black.


I hope so. I really didn't like the Vapor Trail. I''ve looked at the Scorpion strings. The seem to be very high quality. Sweet.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

if they are scorpion strings you should like them. very very nice.

Reed


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

*Scorpion strings?????*

I bought a left hand blue flame Suphan XP this August. It came, 3 days later I might add, with a Vapor Trail string. I had a George Bowman string made for it (blue, silver with green as an accent). This sting is an option from APA. Pretty hot, no regrets. 60 pounds, 29 inch draw, 300 grain CXL 250, 304 FPS. I have never heard of APA offering Scorpion strings.


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

anyone have pictures?
curious what this new streamlined look is supposed tobe like?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

jimposten said:


> Got any pics? And will they have any super light hunting dampeners/stabs for 08?:tongue:
> 
> JIM


Only the best stabs for APA! :wink:


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Web site is finally up!! Check it out!!

www.apaarchery.com


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

The "Fang" riser is sweet.........:wink:


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

The fang is awesome!! Very nice streamlining on the handle. Scorpion strings. I haven't been this excited about a new bow in a while. I see an XL in the very near future.


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

The Fang looks like a great idea. You will probably need to be choosy on the limb you hang it on......dont want the deer to see limb movement when you pick it up. But nonetheless a great idea:wink:


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Wow.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

TOOL said:


> The fang is awesome!! Very nice streamlining on the handle. Scorpion strings. I haven't been this excited about a new bow in a while. I see an XL in the very near future.


Yeah I am excited about the XL too, I have one on the way, should see it by next week I hope! I already have the '08 Python X, umm, how you say.....SWEET!


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

The XL is a lock for sure. I'm trying to talk myself into an X2 to keep it company.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

I wonder what happened to the Blue Flame competition colored bows. Not mentioned on the APA website. I heard at 3D shoots (in eastern Ontario) this summer, from two different APA shooters, that more colors would be offered in 2008....


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

wellis1840 said:


> I wonder what happened to the Blue Flame competition colored bows. Not mentioned on the APA website. I heard at 3D shoots (in eastern Ontario) this summer, from two different APA shooters, that more colors would be offered in 2008....


The blue flame target colour is available again for 2008, along with red flame, and anodized black. All target coloured bows come with carbon fiber coloured limbs.


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Crashman. Wish this information would become part of the APA website.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I will mention it to the boss man. I agree with you, we need to have that info available for the public to see. 

Thanks!


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

The XL mamba is great been shooting mine for almost 2 weeks now and it is a sweet bow for sure. The Red Flame color is great also. Mine is in blue flame still but seen a sample of the red and man it looks great. I have shot all the bows and man you will not beleive how nice they shoot. Finally got to meet the owners wife, like Peter said she is a very nice lady for sure, the whole family is nice they treat you like one of the family for sure. 

Travis


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah Travis I have been a little jealous that you have an XL before me!! But mine, Andy's and Shane's got sent out today so you better watch out!! We will be looking for you on the shooting line!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

*Some pix of the 2008 Python and Mamba XL*

Here are some pics for you guys to see...the Mamba XL is a black riser with camo limbs, cable guard bracket and stabilizer. The Python is blue flame with carbon limbs. Both bows are wearing Posten stabs...of course!!


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Apa Bows*

GREAT LOOKING BOWS PETE , NOW SHOOT STRAIGHT AND KEEP THEM IN THE 10 RING:darkbeer:


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

saweeeeet.

JIM


Crashman said:


> Here are some pics for you guys to see...the Mamba XL is a black riser with camo limbs, cable guard bracket and stabilizer. The Python is blue flame with carbon limbs. Both bows are wearing Posten stabs...of course!!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks guys! I am glad you like the look of them. I have had the Python for about a month now, and the Mamba just came in two days ago. All I can say is I am in love!:embara:


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

Whats the XL sale for with the black riser?


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I am not sure on the US pricing yet, your best bet is to contact the factory at 1-866-353-7378, ask for AL or Darren. They will help you out!


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Nice pics Peter, Merry Christmas bud!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Joe, all the best to you and your family too!!


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

my red flame X2 is getting picked up tonight at a shoot. will prob be setting it up to shoot 3d with and my XL for paper

Trav


----------



## twin2003 (Feb 21, 2006)

*website update?*

Peter,

Any idea when the website will be updated with a certain someones picture on it? 

- Twin


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

We are doing back to back trade shows and retail shows for the next two months. As soon as we are through this busy season we will be updating the web page, sorry for the delays!

I shot the Viper today, WOW! It is a real smooth shooter. I think it is the sweetest bow in our line this year. I shot it in a side by side comparison with my buddies Switchback XT, and both of us thought that both bows are great, but the Viper was a little nicer on the shot, with the XT being a tiny bit smoother on the draw cycle. The specs on the two bows are very similar, so you can't really argue too much about that. I am going to use one for hunting this year.


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Apa Bows*

Just got my Black Mamba XL, as smooth shooting as can be and fast,56# 30 draw 300 grain GT 320 FPS WOWWWW and grouping to boot. thanks APA :darkbeer:


----------



## mongomalyk (May 23, 2006)

I shot their 2008 lineup last weekend loved the viper but my favorite was the mamba xl but I have no plans on getting rid of my X2 I still think that's their best bow.Happy shooting


----------



## Vinyari (Feb 10, 2007)

Paul S. said:


> The heck with them funny looking bows, I wanna know who the hottie is on thier webpage.:tongue::wink:


that "hottie" is Katty, Nibel's wife, Nibel if you don't know is the owner of APA and I was actually talking to her this past weekend, she's a good looking lady for sure. I am presently shooting an X2 in the blue flame pattern and bought a new Suphan from him this weekend for hunting.

APA makes some great bows, if you ever have the chance shoot the new Viper, what a great shooter for such a short ATA.

Randy


----------



## WC671 (Nov 25, 2006)

Any APA Dealer's ship to U.S. Territorie's like Guam? There are no Archery Dealer's close by. I'll be in the Market for a New Bow in a couple month's and I'm looking at the Black Mamaba x1.


----------



## kemosabi (Jan 14, 2008)

all i can say is i emailed them twice now for information on there product line,There are no dealers in my entire state .I cannot get them to reply to a email..They sent me a catalog and price sheet ..Does anyone know if they just have to be called on the phone? or is anyone else had problems contacting them via email...Im about to give up...

Kemo


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

APA will sell retail direct when there is no dealer available, they do prefer to work with their dealers though. 

If you cant reach them by email, please give them a call. Toll free...1-866-353-7378. They are a small company (for now!) and they are very busy right now. 

Thanks!


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

how is the single cam for tuning?

I heard it might be hard to get good arrow flight without using a drop away rest due to nock travel issues?

was told to maybe go for the dual cam if i wanted to use anything else other than a drop away rest?

any opinions here with this cam system on the apa bows?

I like the single cam......but.....


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

The newer XP version of the single cam solves these issues. I have not had a problem with the XP, any rest and nock height between 0 and +1/8" and you are good to go.


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

thanks

sounds good, because i like the idea of having the adjustable draw stop thats on the single cam so i can fine tune my draw length exactly where i want it


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah the draw stop is awesome. I like adjusting it to my draw length, and it makes for a ROCK SOLID stop at full draw too, very nice to promote absolute consistency in draw length.


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

does anyone make aftermarket grips for these bows?

I have never tried one, but by looking at then I am thinking the handle is not going to suit what i like, but if i can add an aftermarket grip its no big deal....


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I would urge you to try the grip first. I have not found a shooter that did not like it, and it has been streamlined for 2008 so it is just more (or less) of a good thing!


----------



## tbear (Oct 22, 2002)

*Red flame pictures*

Anyone have pictures of the red flame? I have black, camo, and blue flame on the models I am proud to own right now. Thanks


----------

